# Schnauzer mix that looks more like a Hav..



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So, I was scouting out Petfinder for my best friend who lives in FL. Suprisingly, not too many Havs down there. I came across this guy & I think they're mistaken what breed he is. What do u guys think?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14481792


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whoa, he looks like Hav to me from that photo!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I see no schnauzer in him. He looks like a hav to me.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I vote Havanese!
Carole


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah, I'm goin to email them. I'm fwding this to my friend  I wish he was a girl bc my friend has a grouchy 6 year old male Shih Tzu..


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

someone messed up there....that is a havanese.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So, I just emailed them. I found a Hav pic similiar to his marking & suggested that if they list him as a Hav that it'd increase his chances of finding a placement as their aren't many Havs listed in the state of FL.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, he's adorable, and he does look like a Hav. They were way off on that one.
Gina


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Looks more like a Hav to me. Wait til he does his first RLH and it will be confirmed.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Pure Hav in my opinion. I hope your friened likes him! He looks like a real catch!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I cannot believe this- I was at that exact shopping center at that exact time on Saturday. I didn't go into Petsmart though! Sheesh!!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

He looks like our Sami, who are rescue place thought was a Shih-tzu/Maltese mix. (And our great DNA test said that she was a Chihuahua/Bassett Hound mix!)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*then I guess we all have chihuahua bassett hounds!*

Although sometimes Riki does bark like a dalmation!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Must be FL people don't know their Havanese, and we are so close to Cuba here! lol


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

It's kind of hard to tell from a picture. We just had a client bring a "grand-dog" into the office. He looked JUST LIKE my Miley. But he is a Pekignese/Poodle mix. It's really hard to tell a havanese just from a picture. Especially with all the "designer" breeds out there now. This little guy didn't have as soft of hair that Miley has. But looking at him, you'd swear he was a havanese.


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

He is really cute! I would think that he looks more like a Hav....The only Schnauzer in him...is the color?! ahahaha


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Just got an email back from them saying that this little guy finally found a furever home  They said that Havanese Rescue contacted them telling them that he was Havanese too.


----------

